# giveio.sys tutorial oder Beispiel



## wannaknow (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bei der Suche nach Zugriffsmöglichkeiten auf eine PCI-Karte unter windows xp den Universaltreiber giveio.sys entdeckt. Leider habe ich kein wirklich gutes Tutorial oder Beispiel zur Verwendung dieses Treibers gefunden. Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung?

MfG, wannaknow


----------

